# Tape measure with strange number pattern?



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

Why does this tape measure start normal on top but bottom numbers expand 1" is 2"


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

never seen one like that. Somebody will know.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think I have seen one like that. What does the start of the tape looks like?


----------



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

craig11152 said:


> never seen one like that. Somebody will know.


I found out, it basically finds half of your measurement. Say you measure a piece of wood at 3 1/4 and want to know half of that look at the lower measurement of the tape and it shows 1 5/8.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

its a centering tape.. whatever your actual measurement is the lower one tells you what half of it is for markig center in rough openings and what not


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a Liberal Tape.

What ever you work you measure, half of it goes to those who don't want to work.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I suppose that would be handy. Is it the new thing on all their tapes? Does it cost extra?


----------



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

craig11152 said:


> I suppose that would be handy. Is it the new thing on all their tapes? Does it cost extra?


The tape cost $8


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Is it the new thing on all their tapes? Does it cost extra?


No, it isn't a new thing on all of their tapes.
It is a combination scale tape. You have been able to order many combinations over the years. The most common now is standard/metric. I have one that is standard/decimal feet (feet, 10ths & 100ths of a foot.)

The problem with combo scales is that sometimes they force you to work backwards if you are trying to get a precise reading on the other edge of the tape.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

ddawg16 said:


> It's a Liberal Tape.
> 
> What ever you work you measure, half of it goes to those who don't want to work.



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

This is the only tape measure I'm qualified on-


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like Stanley is marketing their tapes for the new generation who can't add to save their life. Tape measures for dummies.


----------



## thediyhubby (Nov 1, 2014)

funflyer said:


> Looks like Stanley is marketing their tapes for the new generation who can't add to save their life. Tape measures for dummies.


True story! :laughing:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

MushCreek said:


> This is the only tape measure I'm qualified on-


24"? I see 2 feet.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

funflyer said:


> Looks like Stanley is marketing their tapes for the new generation who can't* add *to save their life. Tape measures for dummies.


Being that the pictured tape measure assists with division and multiplication, what does your statement say about yourself? :wink2:


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree with funflyer. Never add change to what they've already punched into their cash register.

I used to figure sales tax in my head quicker than I could find it on a tax chart. Then I bought a hand-held calculator (Nixie-tube display no less!). Big mistake.


----------



## ChiTownPro (May 18, 2014)

Ditch that yahoo of a tape measure and get one that you can read. No reason for anything buy inch marks and maybe red numbers on layout.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm actually right-handed but when I use a tape measure I hold the tape with my left hand and the pencil with my right hand. When doing this the tape measure readings are upside down for me. I buy left-hand tape measures, YES they do make them, and the numbers for right side up for me. They don't cost any extra, just a little bit harder to find.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

Thurman said:


> I'm actually right-handed but when I use a tape measure I hold the tape with my left hand and the pencil with my right hand. When doing this the tape measure readings are upside down for me. I buy left-hand tape measures, YES they do make them, and the numbers for right side up for me. They don't cost any extra, just a little bit harder to find.


I did not know that, in fact I have been keeping an eye out for one for many years without any luck :icon_sad:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not that hard to find on the Internet.
http://www.leftyslefthanded.com/Right_to_Left_Read_Retractable_Tape_Measure_p/571760.htm

They even sell them on Amazon, but I thought you might like Leftyslefthanded.


----------



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm a lefty. I need one of those!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Also, What ever your measurement is say, 24" or 2'.
Take the hook tab and place it on that number.
Directly in the center of the fold is half that measurement.
Shop class 101.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Seattle2k said:


> Being that the pictured tape measure assists with division and multiplication, what does your statement say about yourself? :wink2:


Just saw your response, so...

It depends on how one crunches numbers in their head. I find it easier to add together what I think is the center of a measurement just to double check my _*division*_. It's a right brain, left brain thing I guess, but at least it's using the brain unlike many young stumps of today which was the point of my statement.
Oh, Just in case someone in the "stump" generation reads this, the term "crunches" is a generic term for all math. Hopefully they know what generic means.


----------

